# Female rat available in Boulder, Colorado



## allisonj30 (Apr 1, 2015)

I just wanted to give everyone who may be wanting to adopt a heads up about the sweetest little girl at the Humane Society of Boulder Valley where I work. I fostered her for a few days and she is the sweetest thing! She bruxes and boggles every time I hold her and I really want her to go home to a knowledgeable owner with other female ratties. Message me if you have any questions, but otherwise you can come see her at the Humane Society anytime! ?
https://www.boulderhumane.org/animals/adoption/35221100


----------

